# ABQ Locations/Tips?



## Mirandarachnid (May 25, 2018)

I'll likely be taking a trip out to Albuquerque NM, probably in the first week or two of June. 

Any tips on where I can find some inverts? I'm open to pretty much anything, but I'd _really _love to find some Jerusalem crickets.

Anywhere I should *avoid* going? I'll have a large man with a fire-arm, but New Mexico is sketchy, and safe is better than sorry.


----------

